# Flask list



## ehanes7612 (Jul 4, 2016)

got the word from Sam..new flask list in two weeks


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up! Looking forward...


----------



## JAB (Jul 5, 2016)

Boy he really needs to update his site.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 27, 2016)

his new list is out..hit him up for it..a few more roth flasks


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 27, 2016)

I just checked it out and the date showing is last Jan. Am I missing something?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a new list he hasn't posted .. Hence why I said hit him up for it


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 28, 2016)

I was waiting for this list, thanks for the heads up. Sam sent it out as fast as I requested it and of course I saw something that caught my eye. I ordered a flask of Paph. thaianum 'Perfect Snow Ball' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC. I will have to grow some to blooming size as I cannot wait to see what they look like.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> I was waiting for this list, thanks for the heads up. Sam sent it out as fast as I requested it and of course I saw something that caught my eye. I ordered a flask of Paph. thaianum 'Perfect Snow Ball' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC. I will have to grow some to blooming size as I cannot wait to see what they look like.



Probably Woluwense?


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe but I also am qurious about size as the parents are very different in size.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Probably Woluwense?



but smaller................


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 29, 2016)

i got two more roth flasks


----------



## cattmad (Jul 29, 2016)

Which ones ed?


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 29, 2016)

Sam Tsui is one of the presenters at the International Slipper Orchid Symposium in November.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2016)

suzyquec said:


> I was waiting for this list, thanks for the heads up. Sam sent it out as fast as I requested it and of course I saw something that caught my eye. I ordered a flask of Paph. thaianum 'Perfect Snow Ball' x rothschildianum 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC. I will have to grow some to blooming size as I cannot wait to see what they look like.



That was in his last listing as well and I was thinking the same!
Just that I never got it. lol

I don't know how thaianum behave when crossed with others but I would assume that it's basically like other brachy. Whitening effect with or without spots. 

I have one thaianum x parvi hybrid in bud, so I will find out soon.

Back to the topic, I hope he updates the list soon. Or I need to check back again


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 29, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> but smaller................



If the plant also stays smaller, I would be very happy with them!


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 29, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> That was in his last listing as well and I was thinking the same!
> Just that I never got it. lol
> 
> I don't know how thaianum behave when crossed with others but I would assume that it's basically like other brachy. Whitening effect with or without spots.
> ...



I have the lists, pm me your email and I will forward it to you.

Susan


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 29, 2016)

cattmad said:


> Which ones ed?



2nd dimension x pyto

Giant wings x 2nd dimension

I have all the rest on his list

I have just decided I am going to buy whatever roth flasks he puts out


if I have to sell them, at least I can make my money back and a little more ..and as seedlings, they grow really well under my setup


----------



## JAB (Jul 29, 2016)

What is your setup for seedlings and compots?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 29, 2016)

JAB said:


> What is your setup for seedlings and compots?



no added humidity and let them dry out a little...I water every two days..but the mix is mostly made of material that wont break down too easily(mostly perlite and hydroponic grow cubes with a little bark..moss eventually grows on the top). roth seedlings soak up water fairly fast. I grow them about five to seven feet from a 1000 watt halide (no reflector). I have found that the most important thing is just let them for as long as possible...like any paph I guess.


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2016)

Hopefully someday you can see them bloom. I am still waiting on Gigantic x Perfection, Sam's Best x Canadian Club flasks etc etc...still a few more years on those for me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 30, 2016)

I doubt if I will but I really like waking up to seeing them now.


----------



## JAB (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks Ed. 
I assume you mean let them "be" as long as possible?


----------

